# Full time Beekeeper



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Good luck Ben I'm sure you'll do well. Work is always more rewarding when you can't wait to get out of bed in the morning.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Ben may all your dreams come true. It is all in your hands and farms all over the world are supported by day jobs when neccessary. Let er buck!


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

LOL Ben, and good luck with it. We all wish you the best.


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

Way to go!

:thumbsup:


Rusty


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Ben Little said:


> I just thought I would post this because I didn't know who else to tell that would care.!


Well you come to the right place! 

What brings you to becoming a full time beekeeper? Did you get fired?  just kidding of course!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Get ready for a life of deep satisfaction, gratification and poverty!


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

there are very few things in life more rewarding than being able to make a living doing what you love,

best of luck to you ben.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

Ian > I had a talk with my father and he figured something was up anyways and wished me all the best. I can always go back if I need the extra income but I don't think it is going to be an issue.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

Charlie B said:


> Get ready for a life of deep satisfaction, gratification and poverty!


Poverty :lpf: 
Not as long as there are crops to pollinate. 

And I think the "Can you make money at selling honey" debate has been done in another thread to the max LOL


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Ben Little said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Ian > I had a talk with my father and he figured something was up anyways and wished me all the best. I can always go back if I need the extra income but I don't think it is going to be an issue.


Nice!


----------



## Haraga (Sep 12, 2011)

Ben, I think that you should still work at the family business on some level. Even if its only a few hours a month. It would be good for everybody.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

during winter perhaps?


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Haraga said:


> Ben, I think that you should still work at the family business on some level. Even if its only a few hours a month. It would be good for everybody.


(or a couple of days a week).

I concur, solid advice Haraga.


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Way to go! It is definitely a blessing to be able to do what you love and make a living at it, no matter what it is. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

You will know if being a full time commercial beekeeper will stick, if and WHEN you start hating the business through tough times or hard work, until things finish up and you then start longing to get back into it. Don't be afraid or ashamed to hate this work from time to time. It's what brings on new ideas and innovations into the business.


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

Good luck Ben . That whatever you give to your bees they compensate you with twice . As in every profession there are good days and bad days : good they make us get up early and eager to get to work , the bad days make us grow and put our feet back on the ground .


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Good Luck Ben!


----------



## Marcin (Jun 15, 2011)

squarepeg said:


> there are very few things in life more rewarding than being able to make a living doing what you love,
> 
> best of luck to you ben.


Well said.

Good luck Ben. Don't forget about us small timers when you hit it big.....


----------



## MARBIS (Jun 10, 2010)

The best time ever to go commercial. Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Easy Money!!! 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?289504-Easy-Money!!-Easy-Money!!&highlight=Easy+Money


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

HarryVanderpool said:


> Easy Money!!!
> 
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?289504-Easy-Money!!-Easy-Money!!&highlight=Easy+Money


Harry , I sometimes don't know how to take replies on Beesource and I know you are probably giving me advice but I know what I am getting into and I want this so bad I will make it work no matter what. I know there are risks, but any business has risks, I have helped run my families small engine repair shop for a long time and I know about hard times, like working for a month and a half without a paycheck just to keep the business afloat , working injured, sick , overtime without being paid and you name it. It is hard at times.

Beekeeping makes me happy and I don't have the "issues" that I would have at the repair shop 
I will do my absolute best and see what happens.

"Nothing is certain in life except death."


----------



## Haraga (Sep 12, 2011)

Well on the upside Ben, you shouldn't have a tax problem for a while.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Congratulations Ben!

My Dad always said...
1. Do something your love to do
2. Figure out a way to make money doing it!

You've figured out what you want to do, now here's hoping you make money doing it!

Hey, as a commercial guy now, do you get a "Green Jacket" like at the masters?


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats Ben. You will enjoy being able to focus on bees at the proper time of the day. 

I hope to join the ranks of the fulltimers in about 3 years. I'm still a noncommercial by some of the beesource definitions.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Allen Martens said:


> I hope to join the ranks of the fulltimers in about 3 years. I'm still a noncommercial by some of the beesource definitions.


lol


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

SNL > I think the jacket I get is white and the sleeves go around the back with straps on them, some might call it a straitjacket LOL


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

Allen Martens said:


> I'm still a noncommercial by some of the beesource definitions.


Here, in Portugal , is considered a professional beekeeper who has more than 250 hives. To me a professional beekeeper is one that makes beekeeping their main occupation , and hence most or all of their financial gain .

What is the definition gives the US and Canada of a professional/comercial beekeeper ?

Ben you do not get me wrong I'm asking that this treath. Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

I've been searching the forum and came to the conclusion that I am a sideliner . I have 400 hives. A commercial beekeeper if I understand well has over 1,000 hives.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

Just curious,Ben, how many hives are you planning to have? Once I retire, I may be a full time beek too.......but I don't want it to become more work than I want. :no:


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

I will get to 500 and see how that goes for a while and then when things get paid off, maybe 750 +++ . It will be 2 of us going at this full time, not just me


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Good Luck, Ben. You've been making a "bee line" for this since you started just a short time ago. But you've known you wanted it, and if you can make the leap - have at it. There's room in Nova Scotia, and as was mentioned, there's never been a better time.

Adam


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Good luck Ben! I've enjoyed following your progress keep up the good work.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Congratulations......This is beekeeping so I do hope you have an Ace or ten up your sleeve for the ride. You will need them. 

Continue to prepare for the worst of events because those days will arrive among the days of B-bliss. Conquer them with patience and fortitude always remembering that for those whose hands fit the glove the beekeeping profession is by far the best.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Now that you are "commercial" does that mean Keith will ship to you & give you discounts on sub?


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

LOL I would need to buy a truckload snl  That's over my requirements for sub :lookout:

I will be mixing my own sub though, I do like the ready to use patties but I think it would be better for me to make my own and that way if I have no need for a few hundred pounds of patties, they wouldn't go to waste or I wouldn't have to deal with them in the freezer.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Congrats Ben! I wish you all the best. You will do great!

If I could offer one piece of advice, have a plan b. I stood where you are right now and I love working bees. Maybe my story is a fluke however that just shows how our best laid plans can turn upside down. 

May you never need a plan B. 
May you find fulfillment and reward
May you be blessed


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Great to hear from you Tammy. Hope your health is better and that things are working out for you two!


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks Honeyshack


----------



## beebreeder (Nov 24, 2009)

Ben Little said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Ian > I had a talk with my father and he figured something was up anyways and wished me all the best. I can always go back if I need the extra income but I don't think it is going to be an issue.


Good luck Ben, its a small world, my plans were similar to yours but I have run an auto repair business for 30 plus years and was going to hand it on to my son who has just qualified, one problem, I have just fired him as he cannot get out of bed and just cannot be bothered to do anything at the moment. I will have to carry on running two businesses again next year!!!!


----------



## dleemc1 (Dec 31, 2012)

good luck ben


----------

